# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond afvallen met haverzemelen uit het Dukan dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Wil je gezond afvallen, dan geef je best de voorkeur aan voedingsstoffen met een zo hoog mogelijke concentratie aan voedingsvezels. Een typisch voorbeeld hiervan is het bijzonder populaire Dukan dieet dat vanuit Frankrijk naar hier kwam overgewaaid. In het kader van vezelrijke voeding zijn vooral haverzemelen weer erg populair. Welk effect heeft voeding rijk aan deze haverzemelen op je gezondheid?*




*(Francois580)*


Vraag bij dit alles is wat haverzemelen nu precies zijn. Zij horen thuis in de familie van de havervlokken, die in heel wat ontbijtgranen worden gebruikt. Zemelen zijn het buitenste, eetbare laagje rond de haverkorrel. In de volksmond worden ze geringschattend pelletjes of velletjes genoemd. Toch herbergen deze pietluttige velletjes een heleboel gezonde eigenschappen. Haverzemelen bevatten een minimum aan eiwitten, nauwelijks vet, maar wel een hoge dosis koolhydraten. Maar het allerbelangrijkste voor onze gezondheid zijn hun hoge concentraties aan vezels. Het zijn uitgerekend deze haverzemelen die van het Dukan dieet zo'n succes maakten. Voldoende vezels is belangrijk in een evenwichtig en gezond dieet. En hier wringt bij velen het schoentje. Onze moderne voeding is meestal vezelarm, waardoor we veel te weinig vezels naar binnen krijgen. Het zijn vooral groenten en fruit en alle volkoren broodproducten die rijk zijn aan voedingsvezels.



*Gunstig voor hart- en vaatziekten* 


Bij een vezelrijke voeding is veel water drinken onmisbaar 
Haverzemelen hebben dankzij de hoge concentratie aan zemelen, heel wat gunstige effecten op je gezondheid. Ze verminderen in de eerste plaats je risico op ernstige hart- en vaatziekten aanzienlijk. Ze zijn onmisbaar voor een vlotte spijsvertering en houden je cholesterolgehalte onder controle. Kies je voor vezelrijke voeding, weet dan dat voor het optimaal functioneren van deze vezels voldoende vocht vereist is. Veel... water drinken is in dit geval dus onontbeerlijk.



*Soorten voedingsvezels*


Er bestaat echter een groot verschil in voedingsvezels. Tot voor kort toonde de wetenschap hoofdzakelijk belangstelling voor onoplosbare vezels. Deze waren vooral terug te vinden in tarwezemelen. Dit zijn de kleine vliesjes die je soms in bruin brood aantreft. Deze onoplosbare voedingvezels zorgen voor een gezonde stoelgang omdat ze niet oplossen en ze daardoor weinig of geen invloed hebben op je maag of je dunne darm. Ze zorgen in de eerste plaats voor een vlotte * .../...*

*Lees verder:*

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...melen-uit.html

----------

